# Suppliers I Use and I'm Very Happy With



## naturemama (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.brambleberry.com
http://www.snowdriftfarm.com
http://www.oilsbynature.com


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2007)

wholesalesuppliesplus.com
bayousome.com
www.candlesupply.com (Bittercreek North)
sks-bottle.com
elementsbathandbody.com
www.candlesupplys.us (Indiana Candle)


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 6, 2007)

Essential oils:
http://www.av-at.com/
http://essentialoils.org/

Fragrances:
http://www.sweetcakes.com/

Molds:
http://www.soaphutch.com/moldhdpe.html

Suppllies:
http://www.essentialwholesale.com/

Containers:
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 7, 2007)

Wholesalesuppliesplus.com
soapania.com
naturescandles.com
saveonscents.com


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

going to throw my 2 cents in
*Herbs & Spices*
Mountain rose herbs http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/
Atlantic Spice Co http://www.atlanticspice.com/

*Fragrance Oils and Lip Balm Supplies*
Backwoods Fragrance http://www.backwoodsfragrancesupply.com/
Rustic escentuals http://www.rusticescentuals.com/
Oregon Trails http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com
Tony's Fragrance Oils http://www.tonysfragranceoils.com/
Monarche Fragrances http://www.monarchfragrances.com

*Essential Oils*
Essential Oil University http://essentialoils.org/

*General Supplies*
Whosale Supplies Plus
Majestic Mountain Sage http://www.thesage.com/
camden grey http://www.camdengrey.com/


----------

